# Bettas and Otocinclus



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen a lot of people here who keep these species together with no problems. I have a question about the filter/current you have in your tank. Since bettas don't like high flow too much, how do you get away with having enough flow for the otos (since they require more)? I'm going to be moving my betta into a 20g with 4-6 otos and a pleco. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

What kind of filter are you running and what kind of Pleco?


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> What kind of filter are you running and what kind of Pleco?


I'm currently using this filter: http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquatop-weighted-sponge-filter-up-to-10-gal

and the pleco I plan on getting is a false zebra pleco.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Is your tank a 20 long or high?

I'm not familiar off hand with a false zebra, hopefully they stay as small as a zebra pleco (LO46), which would be fine in a 20 long.

A sponge filter isn't going to cut it with a pleco in the tank, not enough mechanical filtration. I think a good HOB filter placed on one end of the tank will give you enough flow to keep your loricariids happy and give the betta a quiet area down at the other end of the tank.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

The tank is a 20g high. It's hard to find much information on them but as far as I know, they do stay under 4 inches. My LFS suggests they need a 15g minimum. 

I was planning on upgrading the filter once my tank is fully cycled. Would an HOB filter still work with a 20g high or would it be too much for the betta? If so, are there any alternative options?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think you will be OK with a HOB with your tank. If you have any problems with the betta you can baffle the filter and maybe add some aeration for the catfish if you feel the need.

I would upgrade the filter now and cycle your tank with it.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds great! Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Otos are also catfish and hide based-they cannot be in a tank that gets aq salt treatments.

I kept 6 otos and a betta (Arist'oto') in a 20g long, I used an Aquaclear 70 (overkill filtration) with foam over intake and outflow. Still gave good movement by filterer, where the otos hung, I have the tank 3/4 covered in floaters, betta hung out at opposite end from the filter. I handsome rocks and a lot of plant mass to break up the flow before it hit the other end of the tank. They met in the middle to eat the oto's food (yes my betta was odd and ate cucumbers with the otos).


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Otos are also catfish and hide based-they cannot be in a tank that gets aq salt treatments.
> 
> I kept 6 otos and a betta (Arist'oto') in a 20g long, I used an Aquaclear 70 (overkill filtration) with foam over intake and outflow. Still gave good movement by filterer, where the otos hung, I have the tank 3/4 covered in floaters, betta hung out at opposite end from the filter. I handsome rocks and a lot of plant mass to break up the flow before it hit the other end of the tank. They met in the middle to eat the oto's food (yes my betta was odd and ate cucumbers with the otos).


Thanks!! I'll be sure to avoid putting salt in the tank.  

Also, I may use the 20g long I have instead of the 20g tall.. I plan on keeping the tank stocked full of plants and driftwood so hopefully everyone will be happy! If my betta doesn't get along with his tank mates, I'll most likely be moving him into a 10g by himself.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Be mindful its best to plant and do a pure ammonia cycle and let the plant be fishless (use ammonia and get into your water change routine early) for a few months. Let natural diatoms (brown algae-note they do not eat other algaes) build up in the tank for the otos to eat before buying them. Ideally you'd add least aggressive fish (otos) before more/most aggressive fish (betta) to the tank when ready. Otos can learn to eat blanched veggies (cucumber, auchinii, squash, lettuce-never use iceburg, spinach, and more) but it may take some time The ones I mentioned above figured it out in a few days, some newer ones took over 2 weeks to realize "this is food"). Best way to get them eating blanched veggies it take note of where they commonly rest/hang out and put the veggie there/as close as possible to try to get the oto to land on it and take a nibble. Don't leave uneaten veggies in too long, they break down and bring up ammonia (or nitrates in well cycled tank). Otos won't eat most algae wafers as they are herbivores and the first ingredient of many algae wafer brands is some sort of meal meal (shrimp meal, krill meal, fish meal etc).


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Be mindful its best to plant and do a pure ammonia cycle and let the plant be fishless (use ammonia and get into your water change routine early) for a few months. Let natural diatoms (brown algae-note they do not eat other algaes) build up in the tank for the otos to eat before buying them. Ideally you'd add least aggressive fish (otos) before more/most aggressive fish (betta) to the tank when ready. Otos can learn to eat blanched veggies (cucumber, auchinii, squash, lettuce-never use iceburg, spinach, and more) but it may take some time The ones I mentioned above figured it out in a few days, some newer ones took over 2 weeks to realize "this is food"). Best way to get them eating blanched veggies it take note of where they commonly rest/hang out and put the veggie there/as close as possible to try to get the oto to land on it and take a nibble. Don't leave uneaten veggies in too long, they break down and bring up ammonia (or nitrates in well cycled tank). Otos won't eat most algae wafers as they are herbivores and the first ingredient of many algae wafer brands is some sort of meal meal (shrimp meal, krill meal, fish meal etc).


Yep, I was planning on getting the tank set up and waiting before adding anything! I also read that an alternate route to feeding otos is getting some smooth, round river stones and letting them sit in a container with water in the sunlight for a few days to let algae build then just plop them in the tank. I'm the kind of person who hyper actively worries often so I did a lot of research and reading before making any decisions. I appreciate your helpful tips though!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

vaetki said:


> Yep, I was planning on getting the tank set up and waiting before adding anything! I also read that an alternate route to feeding otos is getting some smooth, round river stones and letting them sit in a container with water in the sunlight for a few days to let algae build then just plop them in the tank. I'm the kind of person who hyper actively worries often so I did a lot of research and reading before making any decisions. I appreciate your helpful tips though!


The feeder rocks is another good natural (and cheaper) route. Use dechlorinate water or removed tank water. If outside consider cling wrap to keep mosquitoes out.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> The feeder rocks is another good natural (and cheaper) route. Use dechlorinate water or removed tank water. If outside consider cling wrap to keep mosquitoes out.


Sounds great! Will do


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Quick question!! Do otos suck/eat off of driftwood?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They don't consume driftwood like a pleco does but they certainly will eat any algae that grows on it.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> They don't consume driftwood like a pleco does but they certainly will eat any algae that grows on it.


ah okay, thanks!


----------

